# My wife is out of town...



## richg99 (Jul 11, 2015)

I went out late......

I met a fat girl......

I took her for a ride in my boat......

She was fun!!!!!

https://flic.kr/p/vSdrz6


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jul 13, 2015)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

Now, that's funny Rich! Nice catch! Pretty girl, too! :LOL2: So, did you take her to dinner?

M
Tyler, Texas


----------



## richg99 (Jul 13, 2015)

I've been married 55 years. Divorce is out of the question. 

I let the fat girl swim away.....

Ha Ha richg99


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jul 13, 2015)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

55 years!!!!! WOW! =D> =D> =D> 
We're 20 behind ya. :wink: 

So, did you catch her TN or TX?


----------



## richg99 (Jul 13, 2015)

Illinois for the wife.
TN for the bass.


----------



## canadian omc (Jul 14, 2015)

=D> :mrgreen: Nice


----------

